
Rising up from closing down: Surviving and thriving after a store shuts its doors - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-04-28/how-to-shop-local-when-retail-stores-shut-their-doors/8472566
======
bootload
Related to this post _" A Hedge Fund Manager Who’s Shorting America’s Malls"_
~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14209161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14209161)

 _" 'I think more and more people are choosing to spend their money online and
my observation is now we kind of stay home and shop and we go out and eat,
which when I grew up it was the complete opposite,' she said. 'Once you've had
… a great online experience, I think you're quickly converted to 'well it's
easy, I'm time-poor', it just makes sense to the average consumer today.'"_

Interesting because this is play by _' Shoes Of Prey'_ [0],[1] from online to
a real store has not worked out. The economics of building an offline store
did not work out.

Reference

[0] [https://fellt.com/2014/07/shoes-of-prey-and-jodie-fox-the-
st...](https://fellt.com/2014/07/shoes-of-prey-and-jodie-fox-the-story-of-a-
success-story)

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22shoes%20of%20prey%22&sort=b...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22shoes%20of%20prey%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

